#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Сайты, посвящённые вегетарианству

## Еше Нинбо

http://dl.kpi.kharkov.ua/work/Album/...ex_Mesyura.htm




*Глава 1. Вегетарианство: за и против* 

Какая пища наиболее подходит для человека? Не будем спешить с ответом, обратимся к фактам. 

Далекий предок человека, судя по всему, питался злаками и сочными овощами. Об этом свидетельствует строение желудочно-кишечного тракта и некоторые косвенные признаки. Рассмотрим их. 

Начнем со сравнения зубов. У хищников мы видим большие, длинные и острые клыки, слаборазвитые резцы и заостренные коренные зубы, не соприкасающиеся при сомкнутых челюстях. То есть зубы наилучшим образом приспособлены для того, чтобы схватить, удержать и разорвать добычу и при пережевывании разрезать пищу, а не дробить или растирать ее. 

У травоядных животных отличные острые резцы, недоразвитые клыки (иногда клыки отсутствуют) и плоские коренные зубы. Причем коренные зубы покрыты эмалью только по бокам и отрастают по мере истирания на протяжении всей жизни. Это идеальный механизм для обрывания (срезания) растительности и длительного ее перемалывания. 

У животных, питающихся преимущественно плодами, хорошие острые резцы, немного притупленные клыки, слегка возвышающиеся над остальными зубами, и плоские коренные зубы, покрытые эмалью со всех сторон и соприкасающиеся при сомкнутых челюстях. 

У всеядных животных (например, у медведя) мы находим острые резцы, как у травоядных и плодоядных, хорошо развитые клыки, как у хищников, и коренные зубы двух видов - заостренные и с плоской вершиной. 

К какому же классу следует отнести человека с его острыми резцами, плоскими коренными зубами и небольшими притупленными клыками?! 

Пойдем дальше. Слюнные железы у хищников слабо развиты, слюна у них кислая и не содержит ферментов, расщепляющих крахмалы. У всех же растительноядных, включая человека, слюнные железы развиты хорошо, слюна щелочная и содержит соответствующие ферменты. 

Желудок плотоядных небольшой, круглый, не приспособленный для длительного переваривания. Желудочный сок очень кислый, способный растворять мышцы, кожу и кости. 

У чисто травоядных животных желудок большой, многокамерный, обеспечивающий брожение растительных масс. Желудочный сок примерно в 10 раз более слабый, чем у хищников. 

Плодоядные, в том числе человек обладают однокамерным желудком среднего размера характерной грушеобразной формы с относительно слабым (по сравнению с хищниками) желудочным соком. 

Длина пищеварительного тракта у хищников примерно в 3 раза превышает длину тела. Плотоядным не нужен длинный кишечник, более того, в случае значительной длины он стал бы источником самоотравления. Мясо хорошо переваривается очень крепким желудочным соком, питательные вещества моментально всасываются, а отходы должны быть как можно скорее удалены, так как они быстро загнивают. 

У травоядных же кишечник в 20-28 раз длиннее тела, у плодоядных - в 6-10 раз. У человека пищеварительный тракт почти в 8 раз превосходит длину туловища. 

У хищников нет пор на коже (вспомните собаку, которая для охлаждения часто дышит, высунув язык). Напротив, растительноядные имеют многочисленные поры, играющие видную роль в терморегуляции. 

Хищники обладают когтями. У растительноядных когтей нет. 

*Учитель знаменитого Парамахамсы Йогананды Свами Шри Юктешвар Гири в своей книге "Святая наука" (Ранчи, Индия, 1963) пишет: 

"плотоядные животные испытывают восторг при виде мяса и с удовольствием пьют кровь; наоборот, травоядные и плодоядные отказываются от своей естественной пищи, если на ней имеются следы крови. Подобно им, человек испытывает отвращение при виде убитых животных; вид сырого мяса и его запах не доставляют ему удовольствия. Мясо, для того чтобы стать приемлемые для пищи, должно пройти длительную обработку, и к нему всегда добавляют относительно большое количество соли, специй и других приправ. Наоборот, вид фруктов всегда доставляет человеку радость; различные корнеплоды и злаки имеют хотя и слабый, но приятный для человека вкус и запах даже в неприготовленном виде..."*

Сравнительные исследования характера обмена также подтверждают, что человек изначально был растительноядным. Но в этом, наверное, никто из ученых и не сомневается. 

Загвоздка возникает тогда, когда раздаются призывы сегодняшнему человеку перейти к вегетарианству. Давайте попробуем оценить достоинства и недостатки мясной и растительной пищи. 

Если смотреть с точки зрения выживания, то мясная пища отлично подходит для живых существ, если, конечно, они в состоянии ее переварить. Жвачные животные не в состоянии, и корову или овцу никакими силами не заставишь отведать отбивную, как ее ни приготовь. А вот обезьян, случалось, приучали в неволе есть мясное. И даже выпущенные на свободу, эти обезьяны при недостатке естественной пищи исхитрялись охотиться на крыс и других мелких животных. Так же и человек, чтобы выжить, приспособился охотиться, а потом и обзавелся собственными стадами. Ну и, как подобает Царю Природы, научился придавать своим подданным, попавшим на стол, аппетитный вид с помощью огня и трав. 

В мясе содержатся все необходимые человеку вещества. Можно жить, питаясь одним лишь мясом, оставаясь внешне здоровым и сильным, что видно на примере некоторых северных народностей. 

Но одно дело - выжить, а другое - жить долго. Общепризнанно, что избыток животной пищи пагубно влияет на здоровье. Преждевременно изнашиваются внутренние органы, накапливаются генетические ошибки, тело переполняется шлаками (которые у горожанина, конечно, не могут так эффективно сгорать и выводиться, как у ненца или эскимоса, занятых тяжелым трудом в суровом климате), и организм быстро стареет, обремененный многочисленными болезнями. Впрочем, нации, питающиеся преимущественно мясом, даже при самой здоровой в остальных вопросах жизни тоже не славятся долгожителями. 

На эту тему проводились и проводятся многочисленные исследования, выпускаются труды. Установлено, что вегетарианцы на 90-97 процентов меньше подвержены сердечно-сосудистым заболеваниям, чем мясоеды. Значительно реже они заболевают раком. Ролл Рассел в заметках о происхождении рака пишет: 

"Я исследовал 25 наций, питающихся в основном мясом, и у 19 из них обнаружил высокий процент раковых заболеваний, в то время как среди 35 наций, не питающихся мясом или мало его употребляющих, не было ни одной, где процент заболевания раком был бы значительным".
Выявлена несомненная связь между злоупотреблением мясным и заболеваниями подагрой, артритом, ревматизмом и т.д. и т.п. Так что много мяса определенно есть вредно. 

А сколько не вредно? По нормам Института питания, например, для лиц умственного труда - 100-150 г в день, плюс 1 яйцо, плюс 400-500 г кисломолочных продуктов. Академик Н. Амосов очень осторожно, под вопросом, называет цифру 50 граммов. 

Так что если рассматривать категорию физического здоровья, то немного мяса, пожалуй, не вредно, но только немного. 

Этот эксперимент лишь подтверждает, что распространенное мнение о том, будто без мяса нет силы, не более, чем предрассудок. В индийской сборной по тяжелой атлетике половина спортсменов - вегетарианцы (представьте себе мышечную массу штангистрв, их нагрузки!). Наконец, вспомним легендарный Шаолинь, готовивший выдающихся мастеров у-шу. Его монахов тоже слабыми не назовешь. Они, кстати, опровергают и мнение о том, что мясная пища увеличивает реакцию, а растительная замедляет. Их сложившийся на протяжении веков рацион сводится к некоторым овощам, злакам, многочисленным травам и кореньям. Устав Шаолиня предписывает полный отказ от животной пищи и умеренность в еде. Даже хлеб там считается нежелательным (и не без оснований). 

Атлеты древней Греции, например, предпочитали питаться винными ягодами, орехами, сыром и маисовым хлебом. И не мясом были вскормлены спартанцы - патриоты, мужественно защищавшие Фермопилы, не мясной пищей можно объяснить выносливость и храбрость победителей при Саломине и Марафоне. Главная пища римских гладиаторов состояла из ячменных лепешек с оливковым маслом (по словам Гиппократа, это лучшая диета для развития физической силы и выносливости). Примерно так же питались и римские легионеры, покорившие огромное пространство от Атлантики до Каспия и от Британских островов до египетских пирамид. 

Джеймсом Диксоном из университета в городе Глазго на основании раскопок опорных пунктов античного Рима на Британских островах было подтверждено, что большинство римских легионеров были вегетарианцами. Риса, ячменя и чечевицы, сельдерея вполне доставало этим профессиональным воинам, которым приходилось расходовать, выражаясь современным языком, немало калорий. 

Доктор Ирвинг Фишер из Уэльского университета исследовал выносливость лиц, употребляющих мясо, и вегетарианцев (самых обычных людей, не атлетов и не йогов). Эксперименты показали, что вегетарианцы в среднем вдвое выносливее мясоедов. Аналогичные данные получены и учеными других стран. Оказалось, например, что вегетарианцы восстанавливают силы в 5 раз быстрее, чем люди, питающиеся смешанной пищей. 

Итак, со здоровьем вроде все ясно. Сложнее обстоит дело с эмоциональной и интеллектуальной сферами человеческой психики. В среднем мясоеды более вспыльчивы, агрессивны и неуравновешенны. Одна из главных причин, по которой йоги стараются не употреблять мясную пищу - это то, что мясо несет в себе на клеточном уровне информацию о жизнедеятельности животного со всеми его животными страстями, инстинктами, агрессивностью и страхами. Съедая мясо человек получает эту информацию и, не удивительно, что у него появляются беспричинные страхи, агрессивность, злоба, проявляются животные инстинкты. 

При духовном развитии обязательно открывается и морально-этическая сторона вопроса. Проблема выживания сейчас практически решена, и в нормальных условиях можно обойтись без ненужного уничтожения животных. 

Эта идея из века в век прослеживается у великих мыслителей. Еще Плутарх писал: 

*"Не возникает ли у вас вопрос, почему Пифагор воздерживался от потребления мяса? Что касается меня, то я удивляюсь, что побудило человека впервые отведать крови и мяса мертвого животного; он сервировал стол закоченевшими трупами и осмелился называть пищей то, что недавно еще мычало, двигалось и жило... Мы ведь не львы или волки, поедающие мясо ради поддержания жизни, но забывая об этом, мы убиваем невинные, покорные существа, не обладающие когтями и зубами для защиты. Ради небольшого куска мяса мы лишаем их солнца - света жизни, на что они имеют естественное право по законам природы"*.

Леонардо да Винчи писал: 

"Действительно, человек - царь над животными, так как по способности причинять насилие он превосходит их. Придет время, и люди взглянут на убийцу животного так же, как теперь смотрят на убийцу человека".

*Многие духовно развитые люди из любви ко всему живому отказываются от убойной пищи, не желая преумножать страдания*. 

*При переходе к вегетарианству очень важно, чтобы не было насилия. Безубойное питание должно стать естественным продолжением здорового образа жизни, здоровых мыслей и чувств*. 



* * *
Вегетарианства придерживались: Будда, Зороастр, Пифагор, Сократ, Платон, Плутарх, Гиппократ, Эмпедокл, Эпикур, Овидий, Сенека, Ориген, Иоанн Златоуст, Тертуллиан, Леонардо да Винчи, Микеланджело, Ньютон, Спиноза, Вольтер, Руссо, Гете, Вагнер, Шиллер, Байрон, Шелли, Бэкон, Адам Смит, Монтень, Шопенгауэр, Метерлинк, Линкольн, Ницше, Вольтер, Ибсен, Репин, Бернард Шоу, Рабиндранат Тагор, Ганди, Лев Толстой, Бекетов, Струве и многие другие.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Про зубы и длину пищеварительного тракта, к сожалению, мимо. Да, зубы больше похожи на зубы травоядных, но при этом не полностью, и выраженные клыки всё же имеются. Длина пищеварительного тракта относительно размеров тела длиннее, чем у хищников, но при этом недостаточно длинный, как у травоядных. Вследствие того, что предки человека были скорее всего всеядными. И морепродуктами не брезговали, т.к. жили по берегам водоёмов. А эта тема про то, что человек травоядный, появилась ещё в 19 веке (я ещё у Льва Толстого читал эти цитаты, по-моему) и оттуда так и кочует по вегетарианским пропагандистским текстах. По мне так лучше, если на подобных сайтах внимание будет уделяться современным исследованиям, как например, статье про калории, которую по-моему Вы постили в теме про вегетарианство.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Человек - не хищник
Сравнительная анатомо-физиологическая таблица 
человека и животных:

http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/veganstvo...tive_table.htm


Научные основания вегетарианства 
или безубойного питания

доктора медицины
Анны Кингсфорд


Плотояден ли человек?

Какую пищу предписывает нам природа? Этот вопрос весьма важен. Если человек по своей организации приспособлен к известному образу жизни, без сомнения, этот образ жизни наиболее благоприятствует сохранению и улучшению его природных качеств.

Среди животных мы знаем плотоядных, всеядных, травоядных и плодоядных. Чтобы получить ответ на поставленный нами вопрос, следует справиться, к какому из этих разрядов ближе всего стоит, по своей организации, человек.

Нам нет нужды останавливаться на теориях Ламарка, Дарвина и Геккеля. Мы можем ограничиться общепризнанными данными сравнительной анатомии, не возбуждающими никаких споров и сомнений.

Линней, основатель современной естественно-научной классификации, причисляет человека к приматам. Этим именем Линней называет высший отряд в классе млекопитающих; во главе его он ставит человека и человекообразных обезьян. Из последних ближайшими соседями человека являются обезьяны Старого Света — орангутанг, горилла и шимпанзе, принадлежащие к семейству узконосых обезьян; орангутанг („дикий человек") служит представителем рода Simiadae , горилла и шимпанзе относятся к роду Troglodytes .

Попробуем представить в возможно кратком очерке важнейшие черты сходства между человеком и названными обезьянами, а также те общие особенности, которыми как человек, так и обезьяны отличаются от всех остальных млекопитающих.

Сходство обезьяньего черепа с человеческим бросается в глаза даже при поверхностном наблюдении; настолько же резко его отличие от черепов прочих животных. Не входя в подробности, перейдем к другим сторонам дела, интересным не столько с общей, сколько с чисто научной точки зрения.

Важнейшее место в организме принадлежит, без сомнения, нервной системе; она управляет деятельностью всех органов, вносит единство и стройность в их отправления, следит за целостью тканей и исправляет повреждения; одним словом, во внутреннем хозяйстве живого тела она представляет и законодательную и административную власть. Поэтому животное, у которого нервная система и ее важнейший орган — мозг наиболее сходны с человеческими, должно считаться самым близким к человеку. Вообще, чем сильнее развита нервная система, в особенности ее центральные органы, и чем сложнее ее устройство, тем выше стоит животное в ряду других.

Из всех живых существ наиболее развитою и сложною нервною системою обладает человек; из животных ближе всех к нему стоит орангутанг. Сравнительно с мозгом шимпанзе, мозг орангутанга обладает большим размером по направленно сверху вниз, его лобные доли больше, затылочные меньше, поверхность теменных доль менее отклоняется от горизонта и потому выпуклее; эти признаки вполне соответствуют и внешним особенностям рода Simiadae , представителем которого служит орангутанг. Обезьяны, вслед за орангутангом, занимают первое место в животном царстве по числу и резкости мозговых борозд; за ними стоят жвачные и однокопытные,. еще ниже — плотоядные; наконец, у грызунов и неполнозубых мозговые борозды существуют лишь в зачатке. По исследованиям Лере, в мозгу плотоядных животных существует всего шесть мозговых борозд; у разных видов плотоядных они обладают неодинаково простою и правильною формою, но направление их всегда одно и то же: они идут спереди назад, параллельно одна другой. Профессор Сэппи ( Sappey ) называет их „постоянными" или „первичными" бороздами. Добавочные борозды иди борозды „усовершенствования" мы находим у слона, у лемурных или полуобезьян и, в наибольшем количестве, у человекообразных обезьян; эти борозды отличаются от „первичных" своей величиной и направлением: идут перпендикулярно к „первичным" бороздам. „Прибавьте, говорит профессор Сэппи, к продольным бороздам на поверхности мозга плотоядного или одного из низших млекопитающих две-три борозды, так чтобы они пересекали первые посредине в поперечном направлении вы получите картину, характеризующую мозг высших млекопитающих — человека и обезьяны".

У орангутанга продольные борозды идут на большом протяжении, изгибаются, ветвятся и соединяются одна с другой, как у человека; так же резко выражены и добавочные борозды или „борозды усовершенствования", как называет их профессор Сэппи; их расположение сильнейшим образом напоминает мозг человека. Поэтому есть полное основание думать, что между мозгом орангутанга и мозгом человека существует различие не по способу устройства, а лишь по степени развития, согласно с профессором Мивартом ( Pr . Mivart , Man and Apes , p . 149). Ту же мысль можно найти в трудах профессора Брока, — а выводы этого усердного исследователя и знатока антропологии имеют особый вес. По мнению Брока мозг человека, которого Оуэн помещает в особый подкласс „ Archencephala " — так мало отличается от мозга высших животных, относимых Оуэном к подклассу „ Gyrencephala ", что несходство существует только во второстепенных признаках. „Эти отличительные признаки, говорить Брока, несущественны по самой сути дела; если бы в полушариях мозга обезьян не оказалось ни „заднего рога бокового желудочка", ни „малой ноги морского коня", если бы, наконец, задние доли мозга не покрывали вполне мозжечка,— все эти отличия настолько незначительны, что их почти можно приравнять к случайным; от гораздо более существенные наблюдаются даже между животными, принадлежащими к одному и тому же отряду, и, во всяком случае, таких признаков, как вышеприведенные, совершенно недостаточно для того, чтобы, основываясь на них, делать подразделение на два особых подкласса".

*Приведя вкратце общие основания, указывающие с одной стороны на сходство организации человека и обезьяны, с другой — на общее им обоим существенное отличие от других млекопитающих, мы можем перейти к теме анатомическим частностям, которые находятся в прямой связи с выбором пищи. Начнем с полости рта.*

У человекообразных обезьян она устроена по тому же образцу, как у человека: запечных мешков нет , Вартоновы протоки, т. е., выводные каналы обеих подчелюстных слюнных желез, открываются по обе стороны уздечки языка; язык похож на человеческий; у орангутанга вилкообразные сосочки языка расположены в виде угла или буквы V , как у человека; у шимпанзе их расположение несколько иное — в виде буквы Т. Форма и число резцов, клыков и коренных зубов у обезьян Старого Света („узконосых") те же самые, как у человека, только клыки у обезьян, особенно у самцов, длиннее, и „зубы мудрости" появляются в более раннем возрасте, чем у человека. Обезьяны Нового Света („плосконосые") отличаются от человека тем, что у них недостает в обеих челюстях, с обеих сторон, по одному большому коренному зубу, и его место занимает лишний малый коренной зуб. У человека поверхность больших коренных зубов делится неправильно ветвящейся бороздкою на четыре или на пять ясно различаемых бугорков. Такого же устройства и с таким же поверхностным расположением эмали большие коренные зубы у орангутанга, шимпанзе и гориллы.

Между тем у травоядных животных распределение эмали совершенно иное: у толстокожих, жвачных (у этих последних в верхней челюсти нет резцов), грызунов — большие коренные зубы построены из слоев дентина, эмали и цемента, проникающих сквозь всю толщину зуба, так что на поперечном разрезе зуба виден не кружок дентина, одетый одним слоем эмали, как бывает у человека и обезьян, а значительное число волнообразно изогнутых складок; дентин, обладая меньшею прочностью, быстрее разрушается, и зуб приобретает неровную, иззубренную поверхность, приспособленную к перетиранию растительной клетчатки, которая всегда находится в пище этих животных.

С другой стороны, зубы плотоядных, по мнению Кюеса, не представляют зубов в собственном смысле слова: это скорее гвоздеобразные инструменты, назначенные для разрывания на части их пищи— мяса. Резцов у них по шести в каждой челюсти, вместо четырех; они малы, остроконечны и не сходятся друг с другом; больших коренных зубов имеется только по одному на каждой стороне челюсти и их коронка напоминает пилу. Совершенно своеобразную форму имеет у этих животных последний малый коренной или „плотоядный зуб", особенно хорошо развитый у тигра: коронка состоит из трех острых бугорков значительной, но не одинаковой величины, сидящих один за другим и соединенных выдающимся краем зуба; на переднем бугорке есть еще добавочное острие. Ничего подобного не встречается у человека и ближайших к нему животных. 

Рядом с чисто хищными животными следует поставить всеядных: альпийского и североамериканского медведя ( ursus arctos ), кабана и свинью ( sus scrofa , sus tiberianus и sus ibericus ). У медведя поверхность больших коренных зубов сглажена, но резцов шесть, как у настоящих плотоядных, только они не так остры и форма, свойственная резцам, выражена не так резко. Клыки очень длинны и искривлены; между клыком и ближайшим малым коренным зубом обыкновенно существует заметный промежуток. Таким образом, по устройству зубов. всеядные стоят ближе к плотоядным, чем к травоядным, а с плодоядными и человеком не имеют почти ничего общего, если не считать одинакового поверхностного расположения эмали на коренных зубах. Резцы дикого кабана и домашней свиньи длинны и выдаются вперед, в виде продолжения челюстной кости. Клыки, особенно в верхней челюсти, своеобразны: они выдаются наружу и перекрещиваются с нижними. У свиньи и дикого кабана, существует промежуток между клыками и малыми коренными зубами.

Теперь позвольте перейти к устройству скуловых дуг и височной области: оно важно для нас в том отношении, что по его характеру можно определить, какая пища свойственна данному животному.

У человека и обезьян скуловые дуги сравнительно тонки и несколько изгибаются кверху, так что их нижняя поверхность вогнута; височный и жевательный мускулы развиты довольно слабо.

У жвачных височный мускул также не велик, зато жевательный мускул достигает больших размеров: он начинается над скуловой дугой и занимает всю боковую поверхность верхней челюсти; нижняя челюсть у них устроена так, что может производить своеобразные движения вправо и влево: ее сочленовные головки малы и скользят в сочленовных ямках из стороны в сторону. Иного рода сочленовная головка в челюсти грызунов: она утолщена по направлена спереди назад, а сочленовная ямка представляет простую впадину.

Всего дальше от человека стоят в этом отношении плотоядные животные. У них скуловые дуги весьма толсты; их прочность увеличивается сильным искривлением вниз, так что их нижняя поверхность выпукла — совершенно обратно тому, что мы встречаем у человека, — и выпуклость тем резче, чем более хищности в нравах животного. Благодаря своим размерам и своеобразной форме, скуловые кости в черепе хищных животных сильно выдаются вперед и представляют чрезвычайно прочную опору для мышц, действующих при разрывании добычи на части. Из этих мышц сильно развиты жевательная и височная; последняя наполняет все пространство между височной костью и ее скуловым отростком, а в вышину доходит до вершины черепа. Внутренняя и наружная крыловидные мышцы, напротив, развиты крайне слабо; у хищных животных нижняя челюсть не обладает боковым движением: ему мешает слишком большая глубина сочленовной ямки; благодаря этому обстоятельству нижняя челюсть может только вращаться вверх и вниз. Всеядные в этом отношении мало отличаются от плотоядных. Вообще, по устройству двигательного механизма нижней челюсти, близкое сходство с человеком наблюдается только у обезьян и в наиболее сильной степени — у родов Simiadae и Troglodytes .

Выводы, к которым приводить нас сравнение животных по строение мозга, по устройству полости рта и зубов, по способу прикрепления нижней челюсти и ее мускулов, дополняются анатомическими данными относительно внутренних пищеварительных органов.

У человека желудок несложный, т. е. состоит только из одного помещения для пищи, как и у всего отряда приматов. Благодаря любезности профессора Брока, я имела возможность осмотреть рисунки и препараты, собранные в его антропологическом кабинете; они доказывают с поразительной очевидностью единство в устройстве пищеварительных органов человека и высших обезьян; на первый взгляд не заметно никакой разницы. Только при внимательном сравнении можно видеть, что желудок человека несколько меньше обезьяньего. Что же касается кишечного канала человекообразных обезьян, то в нем не наблюдается ни малейшего отклонения от человеческого; на слепой кишке нет брыжейки, и она удерживается на месте в правой подвздошной области непосредственно брюшиной; червеобразный отросток существует у всех человекообразных и такой же длины, как у человека.

Печень у орангутанга (и также у гиббона) устроена так же несложно, как у человека; у шимпанзе она еще проще: задняя или Спигеллиева лопасть меньше, и борозда для прохода нижней полой вены превращена в простое вдавление. Мы должны заметить, что по устройству печени и в некоторых других отношениях человекообразные обезьяны значительно отличаются от остальных животных из отряда приматов и, наоборот, не отличаются существенным образом от человека. Желчный пузырь существует у всех приматов, из других же млекопитающих он отсутствует у китообразных, ленивцев, носорогов, слонов, верблюдов, лошадей и тапиров. Расположите брюшины и обоих сальников у орангутанга почти тожественно с устройством брюшной полости у человека, а мы должны помнить, что известное, весьма сложное расположение складок брюшины и их взаимные соотношения являются следствием тех перемен в расположений брюшных органов, которые происходят с определенной последовательностью при развитии зародыша; следовательно, эта сторона дела имеет большое значение. Между шимпанзе и человеком наблюдается в этом отношении некоторое различие: сальник у шимпанзе прикрепляется к верхней части восходящей ободочной кишки на весьма ограниченном протяжении; но восходящая ободочная кишка и верхняя часть слепой кишки у этого животного, а также у гориллы и орангутанга, прикрепляются посредством брюшины к одной стороне позвоночника таким же способом, как у человека. (Broca. „L'ordre des Primates". Bulletins de la Societe d'Antropologie, vol. IV .)

Желудок плотоядных четвероногих отличается от человеческого желудка как относительною величиною, так и формой. В нем не существует разделения на части ( portiones cardiaca et pylorica ) и он устроен у всех плотоядных в виде простого мешка, слегка вытянутого в поперечном направлении справа налево. Кишечный канал длиннее тела животного от 3 до 6 раз, тогда как у обезьян и человека — от 7 —10 раз. Печень плотоядных гораздо сложнее, чем у человека; она состоит из шести отдельных частей или лопастей. Слепой кишки обыкновенно не встречается, а в тех случаях, где она наблюдается, ее находят в зачаточном виде.

С другой стороны, желудок травоядных животных, особенно жвачных, весьма сложен; там же, где он устроен проще, как у лошади, недостаток сложности покрывается усиленным развитием слепой и ободочной кишки. У жвачных имеется четыре отдельных помещений для пищи: „рубец", „рукав", „книжка" или листовой желудок и „сычуг"; пищеварительный канал длиннее тела от 12 до 27 раз.

Чтобы не оставить без внимания всеядных, мы возьмем за образчик свинью. У этого животного дно желудка ( fundus ventriculi ) вытягивается в виде мешка, и от него к выводному отверстию тянутся две параллельные складки — совсем не так, как у человека.

Доктор Бомон ( Beaumont ) своими знаменитыми опытами над Алексисом Сент-Мартеном доказал, что при перистальтических сокращениях желудка пища совершает полный круговорот: та часть, которая в известный момент находилась у большой кривизны желудка, движется направо, к выводному отверстию, а другая часть, бывшая у малой кривизны, движется в это время налево, к входному отверстию желудка. Таким образом, желудок человека производить, во-первых, перистальтическое движение. идущее со стороны большой кривизны и, во-вторых, антиперистальтическое движение — от малой кривизны.

В настоящее время можно считать доказанным, что у травоядных животных оба эти движения существуют; несомненно так же обстоит дело у млекопитающих того зоологического отряда, к которому принадлежать человек. Напротив, у плотоядных пища просто передвигается справа налево и обратно. (Беклар и Шульц) Над всеядными подобных наблюдений, по-видимому, не было сделано; судя же по их общему сходству с плотоядными, трудно ожидать разницы и в этом отношении.

Относительно химического состава пищеварительных соков можно сделать следующие замечания. Во-первых, крайне редко представляется случай изучить пищеварительные жидкости у человека в их физиологическом состоянии, т. е., в том самом виде, как они существуют в здоровом теле. То же самое, в сущности, относится и к животным, так как при насильственных операциях, вроде искусственной фистулы и т. п., условия получения пищеварительных жидкостей настолько усложняются, что результаты анализа далеко не убедительны. Довольно вероятно и то, что во многих случаях, пока химику удастся получить из этих жидкостей отдельные составные части, их состав успеет измениться. Во-вторых, составь пищеварительных соков изменяется сообразно роду пищи, так что можно ожидать заметной разницы в этом отношении между двумя людьми, из которых один повседневно питается мясом, а другой вовсе его не употребляет. Во всяком случае, известно, что отправления организма, в том числе и выделения, в значительной степени и сравнительно быстро приспособляются к пище и образу жизни. Например, у плотоядных животных во время еды выделяется слюны, говоря относительно, гораздо меньше, чем у травоядных; то же замечается и у людей, которые употребляют мясную пищу. Но, как оказывается, если те же лица переходят на растительную пищу, деятельность слюнных желез у них заметно усиливается: она приспособляется к новым требованиям. Отсюда логически следует, что такое же приспособление происходит и в химическом составе пищеварительных соков. Доказать этот вывод можно, конечно, лишь сравнительными анализами, но их, к сожалению, не существует.

Тем не менее, несмотря на вышеприведенные соображения, мы можем указать на некоторые факты, вполне установленные наукою. По Бернару, Ленту и др. слюна человека, даже при повседневном употреблении мяса, в химическом отношении представляет более сходства со слюною травоядных, нежели плотоядных животных. Именно человеческая слюна обладает способностью превращать крахмал в сахар, тогда как слюна плотоядных совершенно лишена этой способности: ее единственное назначение — смачивать пищу и облегчать проглатывание. Точно также, по исследованиям Фрерикса и Горуп-Безанеса, человеческая желчь представляет одинаковый состав с желчью травоядных. ( Etudes sur des Supplicies .)

В заключение этого очерка считаем не лишним упомянуть еще об одном резком различии между плотоядными, с одной стороны, и с другой стороны травоядными и обезьянами. У последних потовые железы развиты несравненно сильнее, как количественно, так и качественно. Это и понятно: их пища несравненно богаче теплопроизводящими элементами, и, естественным образом, вызывает усиленное отделение пота. Человек в этом отношении также сходится с травоядными и плодоядными.

Мы не без причины испытывали терпение читателя довольно утомительными подробностями из области сравнительной анатомии и физиологии. Необходимо бороться с ложными мнениями, особенно тогда, когда их разделяет не только обыкновенная публика, но и люди с научным образованием. Давно ли говорили с полным убеждением о клыках или „собачьих зубах" и простом желудке человека, как об очевидном доказательстве того, что ему сама природа предназначила в пищу мясо! Если это действительно доказательство, то, как видел читатель, оно в еще большей мере должно относиться к обезьянам: ведь у них „собачьи зубы" гораздо длиннее и крепче, чем у человека, так что зоологам нужно поторопиться исправить существующую классификацию животных и причислить к плотоядным и всеядным всех животных, которых теперь помещают в отряд приматов.

Однако, за исключением человека, в отряде приматов нет ни одного животного, которое в природном состоянии не питало бы органического отвращения к мясу (Брока, Мизарт, Оуэн и др.)! Пуше ( Pluralite de la race humaine , стр. 39) замечает, что и устройство зубов, и пищеварительные органы человека представляют «столько доказательств его первобытной плодоядности…» Мнение это разделяет и профессор Оуэн: по его словам, человекообразные и вообще все четверорукие питаются исключительно плодами, зернами и другими питательными или сочными произведениями растительного царства, так что, принимая в расчет весьма близкое анатомическое строение этих животных с человеком, последнего также приходится считать плодоядным. То же самое мнение высказывали Кювье ( Regne animal ), Линней, профессор Лауренс ( Lectures on Physiology ), Чарльз Белл ( Diseases of the Teeth ), Гассенди, Флуранс и множество других известных ученых. Вот что говорит Флуранс: «Человека нельзя причислить ни к плотоядным, ни к травоядным. У него нет ни четырех желудков, ни такого кишечника, ни таких зубов, как у жвачных животных. Рассматривая эти органы у человека, мы должны прийти к заключению, что по своей природе и происхождению он плодояден, подобно обезьяне». 

Нам могут возразить, что, если человек по своему устройству и природным инстинктам должен питаться плодами и семенами, то ему не следовало бы употреблять в пищу зелень и корни, так как это скорее пища травоядных, а мы сами доказывали, что их организация во многом отличается от организации человека. Можно, наконец, сказать и то, что совсем напрасный труд доискиваться, к какому разряду животных ближе всего стоит человек, если он, в противоположность всем животным, умеет заменять природу искусством и, с помощью огня, приправ и гарниров есть не только без отвращения, но даже с аппетитом и свободно переваривать пищу тигра, волка и гиены. 

Эти возражения не лишены видимого основания. Отвечая на них, я прежде всего считаю своей обязанностью высказать прямо, что, действительно, наиболее естественная и самая лучшая пища для человека – это невареные плоды и семена растений, а не сами растения целиком, с листьями и корнями. Но, благодаря стечению многих естественных и искусственных условий, этот наилучший источник питания стал недоступен для значительной части населения земного шара, и увеличение числа предметов потребления при помощи кухни было делом необходимости и благоразумия. Употребление огня естественно и законно для растительных произведений, — вроде трав, кореньев, твердых плодов, которые в сыром виде не подходят к анатомическим и физиологическим особенностям человеческого организма. Настоящие плодоядные, к которым по своей природе принадлежит человек, не отказываются есть такую вареную пищу даже в тех странах, где много фруктов. Как известно, в Парижском Jardin des Plantes и других зверинцах ежедневная пища мартышек состоит из яблок, салата, вареного картофеля и хлеба; следовательно, в ее состав входят: семена злаков, корнеплодные растения, трави и плоды. Такая пища не только не противна этим любителям плодов, но, напротив, возбуждает аппетит одним своим видом и запахом и даже в сыром виде привлекательна для их зрения, обоняния и воображения. А для человека выбор между крайностями естественности и искусственности между садом и бойней, несравненно разнообразнее, чем для любого существа из породы человекообразных, и, что еще важнее, этот выбор связан с гораздо более глубокими, не зоологическими соображениями. Жизнь земледельца и садовода вполне совместима с требованиями личной и общественной гигиены, с выгодами частного и государственного хозяйства, с идеалами нравственности, наконец, с высшими стремлениями к красоте, к добру, к истинной философии — стремлениями, одушевляющими лучшую часть просвещенного человечества. Напротив, как читатель увидит из последующего изложения, все эти требования, все эти лучшие чувства нарушаются и оскорбляются благодаря злоупотреблению поваренным искусством, которое сделалось в руках человека средством низвести себя до уровня хищного животного.

Но, может быть, превращение человека из существа плодоядного в плотоядное и всеядное дало ему какие-нибудь преимущества, улучшило его природные качества? Ведь кроме превратного представления об организации человека довольно распространено и другое, столь же превратное мнение: полагают, что мясная пища представляет наилучший источник физической силы; чтобы быть крепким, сильным, полным мышечной энергии, необходимо есть как можно больше мяса. Это мнение, как и то, которое мы только что разобрали, находит себе сторонников не только в обществе, но и среди врачей и профессоров медицины; эти люди науки частенько придерживаются ходячих мнений вовсе не на основании научных исследований, а просто по рутине. 

Мы ежедневно встречаем на улицах, на полях самое очевидное опровержение этого мнения. Самые сильные, выносливые и полезные рабочие животные не только не пользуются мясною пищею, но и не терпят ее. В этом отношении с ними нельзя и сравнивать их упитанных мясом хозяев. Все работы на земном шаре производятся травоядными животными: лошадьми, мулами, волами, верблюдами, слонами; они пашут поля, с их помощью строят города, они служат во время войны и дают нам возможность путешествовать; благодаря им, создалась наша цивилизация, торговля и народное благосостояние. Ни одно плотоядное животное не может спорить в силе с травоядным носорогом: он почти без усилия ломает деревья и разметывает сучья, как былинки. Ни один хищник не обладает силой и выносливостью лошади; она возит громадные тяжести с утра до вечера почти без отдыха; недаром лошадиная сила сделалась поговоркой. По словам Дюшаллыо, горилла — а она питается только плоски и орехами — на его глазах, по-видимому, без всякого усилия, переломила пополам ружье, выпавшее из рук одного из охотников; известный естествоиспытатель доктор Дункан утверждает, что горилла в своих родных лесах — это более, чем соперник африканского льва.

Буйвол, бизон, бегемот, бык, зебра, олень — это образцы или громадного роста и непомерной силы, или поразительной пропорциональности членов; а они заимствуют у природы ее жизненные элементы не при посредстве мяса и крови себе подобных животных, а берут их из первоисточника живой силы — из диких растений, плодов и степных трав.

В животных плотоядных, кроме кровожадных, бросается в глаза еще одно ужасное качество — свирепость. Если же мы будем искать силы, выносливости, отваги и понятливости в работе, нам придется обратиться к тем животным, которые с начала истории человечества делят с ним его судьбу, успехи и завоевания. 
http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/veg-liter...n-veg-1.htm#02

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Человек - не хищник


Анна Кингсфорд (1846-1888). Жаль, что Вы проигнорировали мой пост. Всё же было бы лучше публиковать статьи с результатами современных исследований биологии человека и медицины, так как с XIX века наука значительно продвинулась в этом направлении.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Анна Кингсфорд (1846-1888). Жаль, что Вы проигнорировали мой пост. Всё же было бы лучше публиковать статьи с результатами современных исследований биологии человека и медицины, так как с XIX века наука значительно продвинулась в этом направлении.


Так приведите нам эти современные данные, выступающие за вегетарианство, а мы, вегетарианцы, порадуемся.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так приведите нам эти современные данные, выступающие за вегетарианство, а мы, вегетарианцы, порадуемся.


Так а я их и не знаю, к сожалению, но может, вам попадутся, как та статья. Просто я чувствую себя неудобно, когда какую-то точку зрения (пусть даже ту, которой я придерживаюсь), начинают доказывать устаревшими и неверными данными.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Так а я их и не знаю, к сожалению, но может, вам попадутся, как та статья. Просто я чувствую себя неудобно, когда какую-то точку зрения (пусть даже ту, которой я придерживаюсь), начинают доказывать устаревшими и неверными данными.


А с чего Вы взяли, что эти данные устаревшие и неверные. Анатомия человека за 100 лет не изменилась.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Вот ещё один интересный сайт, посвящённый вегетарианству:
http://vegetarian.ru*


И статья с этого сайта о вреде употребления мяса:

*Опасность и вред мяса. Факты о вреде мяса*

Давно уже доказана учеными-медиками связь между атеросклерозом, болезнями сердца и употреблением мяса. 

В "Журнале Американской ассоциации врачей" за 1961 год сказано: "Переход на вегетарианскую диету в 90-97% случаев предотвращает развитие сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний". Наряду с алкоголизмом, курение и мясоедение являются главной причиной смертности в Западной Европе, США, Австралии и других развитых странах мира. Что касается раковых заболеваний, то исследования последних двадцати лет со всей определенностью указывают на существование зависимости между употреблением в пищу мяса и раком толстой и прямой кишки, молочных желез и матки. Рак этих органов крайне редко встречается у вегетарианцев. 

В чем же причина того, что люди, употребляющие в пищу мясо, имеют повышенную склонность к этим заболеваниям? 

Наряду с химическими загрязнениями и отравляющим действием предубойного стресса есть еще немаловажный фактор, который определен самой природой. Одна из причин, по мнению диетологов и биологов, заключается в том, что пищеварительный тракт человека просто не приспособлен к перевариванию мяса. Плотоядные животные, то есть те, которые питаются, мясом, имеют сравнительно короткий кишечник, только в три раза длиннее тела, что позволяет своевременно выводить из организма быстро разлагающиеся и выделяющие токсины мясо. У травоядных животных длина кишечника в 6-10 раз длиннее тела, (у человека в 6 раз), так как растительная пища разлагается значительно медленнее, чем мясо. Человек, имеющий такую длину кишечника, поедая мясо, отравляет себя токсинами, которые затрудняют работу почек, печени, накапливаются и вызывают со временем появление всевозможных заболеваний, в том числе рака. 

Кроме того, вспомним, что мясо обрабатывается специальными химикатами. Сразу же после того, как животное забивают, его туша начинает разлагаться, через несколько дней она приобретает отвратительный серо-зеленый цвет. На мясокомбинатах такое изменение цвета предотвращают, обрабатывая мясо нитратами, нитритами и другими веществами, которые способствуют сохранению ярко-красного цвета. Исследования показали, что многие из этих химических веществ обладают свойствами, стимулирующими развитие опухолей. Проблема еще больше осложняется тем, что в пищу скоту, предназначенному на убой, добавляется огромное количество химических веществ. 

Гэрри и Стивен Налл, в своей книге "Яды в нашем организме", приводят некоторые факты, которые должны заставить читателя серьезно задуматься, прежде чем купить очередной кусок мяса или ветчины. Убойных животных откармливают, добавляя им в корм транквилизаторы, гормоны, антибиотики и другие препараты. Процесс "химической обработки" животного начинается еще до его рождения и продолжается в течение долгого времени после его гибели. И хотя все эти вещества содержатся в мясе, которое попадает на прилавки магазинов, закон не требует, чтобы они перечислялись на этикетке. Мы хотим остановить свое внимание на серьезнейшем факторе, оказывающем очень негативное влияние на качество мяса - предубойном стрессе, который дополняется стрессом, испытываемым животным при погрузке, транспортировке, выгрузке, стрессе от прекращения питания, от скученности, травм, от перегрева или переохлаждения. Главный из них, конечно - страх смерти. 

Если овцу поместить рядом с клеткой, в которой сидит волк, то она через сутки умрет от разрыва сердца. Животные цепенеют, ощущая запах крови, они ведь не хищники, а жертвы. Свиньи еще больше, чем коровы, подвержены стрессу, ибо эти животные обладают очень уязвимой психикой, даже, можно сказать, истеричным типом нервной системы. Недаром на Руси всеми особо почитался свинорез, который перед убоем ходил за свиньей, ублажал, ласкал ее, а в момент, когда она от удовольствия задирала свой хвостик, он точным ударом лишал ее жизни. Вот по этому торчащему хвостику знатоки определяли, какую тушу стоит покупать, а какую - нет. Но такое отношение немыслимо в условиях промышленных скотобоен, которые в народе справедливо назвали "живодернями". 

Очерк "Этика вегетарианства", опубликованный в журнале "Североамериканского вегетарианского общества", развенчивает концепцию так называемого "гуманного убийства животных". Убойные животные, которые всю жизнь проводят в неволе, обречены на жалкое мучительное существование. Они появляются на свет в результате искусственного осеменения, подвергаются жестокой кастрации и стимуляции гормонами, их откармливают неестественной пищей и, в конце концов, в ужасных условиях долго везут туда, где их ожидает смерть. Тесные загоны, электрические стрекала и неописуемый ужас, в котором они постоянно пребывают, - все это по-прежнему является неотъемлемой частью "новейших" способов разведения, перевозки и убоя животных. 

Правда, об убийстве животных малопривлекательна - промышленные скотобойни напоминают картины ада. Пронзительно кричащих животных оглушают ударами молота, электрическим током или выстрелами из пневматических пистолетов. Затем их подвешивают за ноги на транспортер, который везет их по цехам фабрики смерти. Еще живым им перерезают глотку и сдирают с них шкуру, так что они умирают от потери крови. Предубойный стресс, который испытывает животное, длится довольно долгое время, пропитывая ужасом каждую клеточку его организма. Многие люди, не колеблясь, отказались бы от мясной пищи, если бы им пришлось побывать на бойне.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.12.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

А здесь на этом сайте можно скачать в формате PDF прекрасно иллюстрированные журналы "Вегетарианец":
http://vegetarian.ru/journal/



*Интервью из Журнала "Вегетарианец" №5 с известной актриссой Натали Портман*

Натали Портман успевает все: сниматься в фильмах и рекламных кампаниях,
участвовать в благотворительных акциях и даже выпускать обувные коллекции. А в
этом году актриса стала еще и мамой. Об искусстве успевать все и оставаться одной
из самых красивых актрис Голливуда с Натали Портман поговорил Бен Лэйви.
Натали Портман стала вегетарианкой в 8 лет. По словам самой актрисы, жизнь в стиле cruelty-free во многом помогла добиться ей успеха как в профессиональном плане, так и в личном. Я встретился с Натали во время ее октябрьского визита в Лос-Анжелес.

- Натали, недавно я услышал о том, что ты отказалась от веганской диеты. Так ли это?

- Да, это так. Но сейчас я не могу сказать, что я
отказалась от веганства навсегда. Во время беременности я начала прислушиваться к своему телу и поняла, что мне сильно хочется натурального коровьего молока.

- Почему же ты все-таки решилась на это?

 - Я знаю семейную пару, которая уже 30 лет при-
держивается веганской диеты, но для себя я решила взять тайм-аут. Для хорошего самочувствия нужно постоянно следить за уровнями железа и
витамина B12 в крови. Моему организму видимо было непросто в последние месяцы и он решил подстраховать себя и малыша переходом на вегетарианское питание.

- Расскажи, а почему ты вообще стала веганом, так долго придерживаясь вегетарианства? Что вдохновило тебя на полный отказ от пищи животного происхождения?

 - Перелом в моем сознании случился в 2009 году, когда я прочитала книжку Джонатана Сафрана Фоера «Поедание животных». Это очень мощное произведение и нужно быть готовым к тому, что после его прочтения, в вашем сознании, скорее всего, случится переворот. Раньше я никогда не задумывалась о связи между тем, что мы едим и окружающей средой. Вот ты знаешь
что-нибудь про это?

- К сожалению, немного.

- Я расскажу. Цена, которую платит человечество за содержание и поддержку скотобоин и молочных ферм, поражает. Например, отходы этих предприятий попадают в воздух, что губительно для людей, болеющих астмой, и в водоемы, тем самым отравляя рыбу. Для тех, кто ее ест, это чревато онкологическими заболеваниями. Ни для кого не секрет, что животных на фермах пичкают антибиотиками и химическими препаратами. их владельцы не думают о ценности здоровья и жизни, а гонятся лишь за прибылью.
Покупая даже обычное молоко в супермаркете, люди фактически поддерживают эту индустрию. В какой-то момент мне захотелось перестать
быть частью этого механизма.

- А этическая сторона веганства тебя волнует?

- Конечно волнует. Наша еда – прямое отражение внутреннего мира. Нельзя быть чистым внутри, если ты ешь свиней, живущих в загонах, переполненными фекалиями. Это же относится и к коровам. Ты видел в каких условиях они живут?

- Чаще всего это ужасные условия…

- Молочные корпорации лицемерят нам каждый день. «Купите наш полезный йогурт!» — доносится с экранов тв. Когда я вижу подобную рекламу,
мне хочется выкинуть ящик в окно. А церковь? Например, День благодарения. Американцы говорят «спасибо» богу за его милость и щедрость.
При этом на столе лежит индейка, зажаренная со всех сторон в печи. Это я к вопросу о степени внутренней чистоты. «Бог, мы благодарны тебе!
Прими в дар от нас эту чудесную индюшку, которая умерла в страшнейших муках, но это пустяки, ведь мы ее так вкусно приготовили.» — для меня
подобная философия неприемлема.

- Расскажи о своем обувном бизнесе. Насколько я знаю, он этичный.

- Это коллекция для веганского бренда Te Casan. В жизни я не ношу ни кожу, ни мех, ни перья. Я знаю, что те, кто не покупает вещи из подобных материалов, очень часто сталкиваются с дефицитом стильной и практичной некожанной обуви. Я постаралась исправить эту ситуацию. Моя подруга Стелла Маккартни (дизайнер – прим. редакции) вдохновила меня на создание этой коллекции.
Кстати, ее туфли так же продаются в магазинах Te Casan.

- Есть ли у тебя какая-то формула успеха? Дай
совет нашим читателям, как стать Натали
Портман?

- (смеется) Забавный вопрос. Я не знаю, как стать Натали Портман, могу лишь намекнуть, как стать гармоничной личностью, занимаясь
десятью делами одновременно. Первое, никогда не берите на себя больше, чем вы можете сделать. Тогда вы забудете об усталом виде и вялом состоянии. Второе, не обещайте того, чего не выполните, и вы не будете ощущать
внутренний дискомфорт и чувство вины. И третье – наберитесь смелости и не обманывайте себя. Вам нравятся кошечки и собачки? Так
откажитесь от убитых коров и куриц на обед! За эти три пункта я ручаюсь головой. Удачи!

----------

Vladiimir (23.12.2011), Аньезка (22.12.2011), Джыш (22.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А с чего Вы взяли, что эти данные устаревшие и неверные. Анатомия человека за 100 лет не изменилась.


Анатомия не изменилась, а вот знания об анатомии могли. Я когда-то читал критику этих утверждений на основании более новых данных, к сожалению, сейчас уже не помню, где.

----------


## Аньезка

А вот евреям на занятиях по подготовке к гиюру рассказывают, что до Ноя (до потопа) все люди были вегетарианцами. Так следует из Торы.

----------

Еше Нинбо (22.12.2011), Слава Эркин (22.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.12.2011)

----------


## Sadhak

> люди фактически поддерживают эту индустрию. В какой-то момент мне захотелось перестать быть частью этого механизма.


Вот, самая суть.

----------

Hang Gahm (23.12.2011), Vladiimir (24.12.2011), Аньезка (23.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2011)

----------

